#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  هسيبلكم فرصة

## mamdou7

صباح الفل علي عيون جميع الاعضاء
انا بصراحة متابع للمنتدي من فترة واعجبت جدا بجميع اعضاؤه وقررت ان انضم اليكم فهل ستقبلوني ولا اخد بعضي واتوكل علي الله
عموما انا هسيبلكم فرصة تشاوروا نفسكم ولو لقيت ترحيب هبدأ العمل ولو ملقيتش هاخد بعضي وامشي

----------


## saladino



----------


## زهــــراء

اهلا اهلا اهلا اخي ممدروح نورت المنتدى ..
ايه الكلام الكبير ده بس فرصة وتشاوروا وهنروح مجلس الامن  :Girl (10):  
انت خلاص دخلت يافندم اهلا بحضرتك من غير لا قرار ولا يحزنون البيت بيتك ..


اتمنى لك قضاء اطيب الاوقات ..
خالص تحياتي :Girl (25):   ..

----------


## بنت شهريار

> صباح الفل علي عيون جميع الاعضاء
> انا بصراحة متابع للمنتدي من فترة واعجبت جدا بجميع اعضاؤه وقررت ان انضم اليكم فهل ستقبلوني ولا اخد بعضي واتوكل علي الله
> عموما انا هسيبلكم فرصة تشاوروا نفسكم ولو لقيت ترحيب هبدأ العمل ولو ملقيتش هاخد بعضي وامشي


صباح النور والسعادة على ضيفنا الغالى ممدوح
اهلا وسهلا بيك يافندم
اسعدنا تواجدك معنا
وخلى بااااااااااااااااااااالك دخول المنتدى مش زى خرووووووووووجه
اااااااااااااااااااااااانسى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منتظرين تفاعلك الجميل معنا
فى انتظار مشاركاتك
اهلا بيك وسط اسرتك الجديدة
تحياااااااااااااااااااااااتى

----------


## nour2005

صباح النور اخي الكريم ممدوح 
منوّر منتدى ابناء مصر 
اهلا بيك معانا وسط عائلتنا الجميلة 
وابن جديد من ابناء مصر 
خالص الامنيات لك بقضاء ممتع ومفيد 
تحيتي

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
مرحبا بك بين اخوتك فى الله وان شاء الله نجد تفاعل مثمر 
 :ZZ7:

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بيك معانا منور ابناء مصر
 :Aa:

----------


## أنفـــــال

مرحبـاً بك  :: 

[IMG][/IMG]

قهوة بقى و حركات أهو  ::

----------


## أمــونــة

[frame="7 80"]يا اهلا بيك يا أخ ممدوح


أكيد طبعا من غير ما نفكر .. ونتشاور اهلا بيك معانا .. 

انا سعيدة جدا ان في عضو من أبوظبي هنا نورت المنتدى والله 
اه صحيح
أخبار جو أبوظبي ايه معاك؟؟ 
بصراحة الجو ناااار ربنا يعينك ..  :Girl (18):  :Girl (18): 

لو عايز حاجة تبعتها مصر أنا مسافرة مصر قريب .. نحن في الخدمة  :Girl (27): 


أتمنى لك قضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد 
تحياتي  :f: [/frame]

----------


## mamdou7

saladino
شكرا لمرورك الطيب وترحيبك

زهراااااء
شكرا لزوقك والبيت منور باصحابه
انا قلت برضه لازم استأذن لايكون فيه حزازيات ولا حاجة

بنت شهريار
صباح الفل والسعادة علي بنت الغالي شهريار
اهلا بيكي وانا سعيد بالانظمام للاسرة الجميلة دي والسلام امانة لعم شهريار

nour2005
شكرا علي زوقك وترحيبك واتمني ان اكون عند حسن ظن ابناء مصر

om elbanat
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسعدني مرورك جدا واتمني ان افيد واستفيد وان اكون عند حسن ظنكم

قلب مصر
اهلا بيكي والبيت منور بوجودك

أنفـــــال
الله يرحب بيكي وشكرا علي القهوة الجميلة دي وعلي فكرة انا بشربها من غير سكر


أمــونــة
شكرا امونة علي زوقك وترحيبك الجميل
وانا سعيد جدا ان فيه عضوة من ابوظبي هنا حتي الواحد يحس بالونس وانه مش لوحده 
بالنسبة للجو طبعا مش هقولك بقي انتي عارفة الواحد خلاص قرب يفطس من الرطوبة
سلمي لي علي مصر واهل مصر وعلي فكرة انا احتمال انزل برضه بس بعد العيد

----------

